# operator User; safe to userdel?

## Suicidal

While looking for users with a bash login in etc/passwd I found the following user:

```

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/bash
```

Just to be on the safe side I changed the user to:

```
operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/false
```

My question is does anyone have a good reason to _NOT_ delete this user?

----------

## timeBandit

The operator account is usually for admin tasks like unattended backups. It's probably safe to remove if you have no such need, but I can't find which package added it...I'd feel better about my opinion if I could.

----------

## dj_farid

I have that user in my two gentoo boxes too.

After googling some, I found this: http://seclists.org/bugtraq/2000/Oct/0081.html

I don't understand the reason why some package creates this user in gentoo 2006...

Are there any reasons not to delete this user?

EDIT:

Found this thread that says that the account should not be deleted:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-297865-highlight-operator+passwd.html

Would be nice to get a definitive explanation.

----------

